# Are all GSD this smart?



## mikeymport (Aug 16, 2015)

I am the proud owner of a 11 week old GSD puppy who i have had for 2 days. I am amazed how smart he is, he has spent the majority of his time inside and has never gone to the toilet inside, he simply goes to the door and sits there then i let him out and he goes to the lawn, does his business and comes back. then i reward him with cuddles  . He is my first GSD and i am just amazed with his overall intelligence.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

They are great dogs! 

Why it's vital to be ahead of the training and exercise games  You getting a good start on --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html


----------



## kshadow (Oct 25, 2015)

They are smart. Shadow is also our first GSD and what amazes me the most is you can actually see them stop and think before deciding what they will do about it. ''It'' being any thing or situation.

I LOVE THIS BREED!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

They are kind of like the genius of the dog world (well at least to me). Not long ago, mine grabbed a paper towel I was holding and ran into his crate with it. I told him to bring it back, pronto. He looked at the paper towel, looked at me, looked at the paper towel again, looked at me again (my hand held out waiting) and then tore the paper towel in half, brought me half and kept the other half to chew up. He had debated in his own doggy way and determined that if he wanted it, and I wanted it, we would share it! :rofl: Good luck with your new guy. Have lot's of fun.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Some are definitely smarter than others but overall, very intelligent breed.  My male housebroke from day 1 at 8 weeks old, he just figured it out and we never had any issues. 

I was driving to a herding lesson with both my GSD's and hear a lot of racket going on with my puppies kennel(they are both crated while I'm driving and I was on the freeway so wasn't much I could do until I could find an exit)... Next thing I know my four month old puppy is sitting behind me watching out the window like no big deal and I'm like, "um hello." That was not the first and last time she opened her crate, she knows how to open several different kinds. Fun for me!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

MythicMut said:


> They are kind of like the genius of the dog world (well at least to me). Not long ago, mine grabbed a paper towel I was holding and ran into his crate with it. I told him to bring it back, pronto. He looked at the paper towel, looked at me, looked at the paper towel again, looked at me again (my hand held out waiting) and then tore the paper towel in half, brought me half and kept the other half to chew up. He had debated in his own doggy way and determined that if he wanted it, and I wanted it, we would share it! :rofl: Good luck with your new guy. Have lot's of fun.


That is hilarious!I'm not sure if Samson is exactly genius material but I can see when he's trying to figure something out.He practically furrows his brow in concentration.Then his eyes light up like"Ohhh,ok!Got it!)


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> ... I can see when he's trying to figure something out.He practically furrows his brow in concentration.Then his eyes light up like"Ohhh,ok!Got it!)


That's the scary part, when their eyes light up! LOL


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Carriesue said:


> ... I was driving to a herding lesson with both my GSD's and hear a lot of racket going on with my puppies kennel(they are both crated while I'm driving and I was on the freeway so wasn't much I could do until I could find an exit)... Next thing I know my four month old puppy is sitting behind me watching out the window like no big deal and I'm like, "um hello." That was not the first and last time she opened her crate, she knows how to open several different kinds. Fun for me!


Oh-oh! You are in for a LOT of fun!


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

yep, my girl was the same second day was at the door every time she wanted to do business, never had issue with her, even while she had diarrhea. It was middle of the night I think around 4:00 AM, she would let us know (was about 6 months at that time) and would wait for me to get ready and take her outside to place where she go to bathroom. She still provides very strong signal both verbal and paw if she needs to go out right away. She now will go to bathroom on a command which amazes me.


----------

